# Connor & Saskia Fund - Now closed



## Gazzer

ok at times i am OTT i will admit, but how about we all send a wreath of magnitudal standards to young Connor on his burial day. his poor mum and dad had to endure all of the heartache over this time, and are now about to bury the lad some of you met and grew to love.

£5.00 ready to donate to the connor wreath appeal, just need an addy to send it too.

[email protected] mark as a donation cheers guys........saves you going through thread
gazz


----------



## wul

£10 wen address is sorted


----------



## Gazzer

wul said:


> £10 wen address is sorted


admin??? can you sort please


----------



## SteviedTT

£10 ready here when you've got an address


----------



## Gazzer

SteviedTT said:


> £10 ready here when you've got an address


Admin how about a mass post to all users..........thats in admin cp, lets send this lad off and also think we ought to do something for young saskia's family in a tribute if enough funds come in. is great saying all the condolences, means sod all unless as a team we pull together and look after our own.


----------



## antcole

+1


----------



## Gazzer

antcole said:


> +1


+1 = £10?


----------



## phope

When we did the donation last year for Connor, I arranged for Paypal donations to be sent to the club's Paypal address as gifts , and we forwarded the funds on in full

People can use *[email protected]* for Paypal donations

I'll keep a list of amounts/donors, and we can sort out the logistics

I'll have a moderator make this sticky


----------



## Gazzer

phope said:


> When we did the donation last year for Connor, I arranged for Paypal donations to be sent to the club's Paypal address as gifts , and we forwarded the funds on in full
> 
> People can use *[email protected]* for Paypal donations
> 
> I'll keep a list of amounts/donors, and we can sort out the logistics
> 
> I'll have a moderator make this sticky


ty phope.........ok guys & gals we have the addy and lets send this lad off well, er phope i dont have a pypal can i send mine vis debit still? or will some kind person let me send mine to them and then donate for me? please


----------



## mikecrossuk

Can you run through Connors story please??

I think i remember it from last year but it may help people who are new/never saw his story donate.

Just an idea!! If its what i think i'll definitely donate


----------



## phope

Details from page 1 - viewtopic.php?f=1&t=184035


----------



## mikecrossuk

phope said:


> Details from page 1 - viewtopic.php?f=1&t=184035


Thanks,

Just noticed its a sticky at the top of the page


----------



## Gazzer

charlie as couldnt find the official place to send too have sent you £20 towards the connor wreath m8ee. sorry to put you too trouble in having too move it about dude.


----------



## robokn

£10 sent to a very good idea thanks Gazza


----------



## Gazzer

robokn said:


> £10 sent to a very good idea thanks Gazza


not an idea bud, a must...........if u have a heart for a family like this


----------



## SteviedTT

Donation sent Gaz


----------



## Gazzer

SteviedTT said:


> Donation sent Gaz


never doubted it steve......


----------



## wul

Donation sent.


----------



## phope

All coming through guys...I've got the first notifications already


----------



## Gazzer

proud to be british here fellas...........and yes havnt stopped crying since reading about his loss


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## Gazzer

phope said:


> Running total...
> 
> *£50*


£20 from chazchops yet to come in peter so £70, fantastic news but hey have we really scratched the surface?? dont forget saskia guys.......another forum member who has lost a child


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## Hev

Guys, just a suggestion...

I think you can safely say that the donations are going to come in thick and fast (brilliant! ). I have no idea how much a TT shaped wreath will cost but it might be worth while asking Connor's family what they would like - a TT shaped wreath or maybe a donation in his name to a kids cancer charity/hospice or a charity close to their heart.

From a practical point of view, I would imagine Connor's funeral will be in the not too distant future and we will need to move fast to get a wreath in time.

What about asking Paul (naughTTy) what he and his wife would like to do with the donations for Saskia?

I think it also needs to be made clear who the donation is going to - otherwise trying to split it is going to be a nightmare.

I love the way this forum comes together in times like this. We all have friendly banter and slagging matches but when it comes down to it, everyone is so supportive - I think you are all fantastic.

Hev x


----------



## Gazzer

Hev said:


> Guys, just a suggestion...
> 
> I think you can safely say that the donations are going to come in thick and fast (brilliant! ). I have no idea how much a TT shaped wreath will cost but it might be worth while asking Connor's family what they would like - a TT shaped wreath or maybe a donation in his name to a kids cancer charity/hospice or a charity close to their heart.
> 
> From a practical point of view, I would imagine Connor's funeral will be in the not too distant future and we will need to move fast to get a wreath in time.
> 
> What about asking Paul (naughTTy) what he and his wife would like to do with the donations for Saskia?
> 
> I think it also needs to be made clear who the donation is going to - otherwise trying to split it is going to be a nightmare.
> 
> I love the way this forum comes together in times like this. We all have friendly banter and slagging matches but when it comes down to it, everyone is so supportive - I think you are all fantastic.
> 
> Hev x


as always the voice of intelligence hev........yes i think it needs to be divided between saskia and connor. neither of them deserved to die so young hun. can a mod edit my original post to reflect both if the kids please as a bit emotonal and cannot see the pc screen properly


----------



## Hev

gazzer1964 said:


> as always the voice of intelligence hev........


Who are you kidding?!.....I think you should have a conversation with phope!  



gazzer1964 said:


> yes i think it needs to be divided between saskia and connor. neither of them deserved to die so young hun. can a mod edit my original post to reflect both if the kids please as a bit emotonal and cannot see the pc screen properly


You are so right. And I take my hat off to you for starting this and keeping at it!....a dog with a proverbial bone  ...keep it up!!!

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Donation sent

Davidg & Julie


----------



## Hark

Done

I agree with Hev though, flowers should be sent but if you get a decent donation maybe it could be given to a charity of the family's choosing?


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## NaughTTy

Have just sent a donation for Connor, then I read the rest of the thread! We really can't thank you enough for thinking of us at this time as well - gazzer especially  Really moved as I said on the other thread.

I know this thread wasn't initially about Saskia but in response to Hev's note about what to do with any donations that might come our way.... We are setting up a memorial fund for Saskia and the proceeds are being split between 4 causes - Sense, the Pepper Foundation, Young Deaf Activities and research into mitochondrial diseases at ICH. These are all organisations that helped Saskia (and us as a family) enormously, and will continue to be a big part of our lives 

Thanks so much again for all your thoughts - really really touched


----------



## rustyintegrale

Donation sent.

I'm entirely happy for the money to be used exactly as the two families wish.

Best wishes,

Rich 

PS Nice work Gazzer. :wink:


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## oceans7

Donation sent.


----------



## malstt

Donation sent.


----------



## rustyintegrale

C'mon guys, what else are you gonna spend a tenner on tonight? :-*

Worthy cause an' all that... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SteviedTT

£225, that's pretty pathetic guys come on we can do better than that


----------



## OeTT

Donation sent


----------



## SteviedTT

OeTT said:


> Donation sent


Good man, now where's everyone else who hasn't donated yet?


----------



## WhittleTT

Donation Sent.

May our thoughts be with everyone through this tragedy.

With respect,
Andy


----------



## CraigW

Donation sent

My Condolences to both families.

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time

Craig


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nice one guys, now where are the other 27500 of you?! 

This forum has a reputation for coming good when the chips are down, so let's keep it! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## SAJ77

Donation sent.

My thoughts are with both families - so sorry for your losses.

Regards
Saj


----------



## Guzi

Donation sent.


----------



## antcole

Donation sent last night.

Life is eternal, and love is immortal, and death is only a horizon; and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight.

May God rest these wee ones.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Right guys, looking better... 

£400 by the morning?  All you guys who've just got home from the pub must have a tenner in change lurking in your pockets! :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## rustyintegrale

phope said:


> Running total of all amounts received so far
> 
> I'm keeping a list of who donated what
> 
> *£290.88*
> 
> Odd amount due to some US$ received & converted


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

C'mon guys...


----------



## Love_iTT

Donation sent.

Graham and Hazel.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
It is a pleasure to be part of this and a donation given from Jackie and myself.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nice one chaps... 

Who's next?


----------



## mikecrossuk

Donation Sent!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nice one sir! :wink:


----------



## cogsy1976

Donation sent


----------



## rustyintegrale

cogsy1976 said:


> Donation sent


Excellent, well done... :wink:


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## YELLOW_TT

As the total is getting higher do we not think it could be put to better use then just a wreath how about a smaller wreath and a donation in Conners and his family name to a charity of the familys choice :?:


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## rustyintegrale

YELLOW_TT said:


> As the total is getting higher do we not think it could be put to better use then just a wreath how about a smaller wreath and a donation in Conners and his family name to a charity of the familys choice :?:


How about a trophy for the annual concours? Maybe the Connor Saskia Memorial Trophy...

That way they will be remembered annually... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nice total building... 

A reward...






We need at least £450 before Abba make an appearance... :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
This is just a thought about the trophy. Rather than have it just for the 6 or 7 concours TT's and as the fund has been donated to by so many folks from different backgrounds. How about we make it a " Peoples car of the day". Or maybe "Visitors TT of the day".


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> This is just a thought about the trophy. Rather than have it just for the 6 or 7 concours TT's and as the fund has been donated to by so many folks from different backgrounds. How about we make it a " Peoples car of the day". Or maybe "Visitors TT of the day".


Perfect Phil.


----------



## SteviedTT

I think the best thing to do with the excess monies is to make donations to Saskia and Connor's families chosen charities. That's what I thought the collections were for, not for the members of this forum to congratulate themselves every year in Saskia and Connors memory :?


----------



## brittan

YELLOW_TT said:


> As the total is getting higher *do we not think it could be put to better use *then just a wreath how about a smaller wreath and a donation in Conners and his family name to a charity of the familys choice :?:


The point made previously was about putting the money to good use and in my view that does not include trophies of any kind for TT owners.

Enabling the families concerned here to make donations to the charities/organisations that have helped them through their difficult times, to put something back where previously they have taken help from, is surely of greater value and a more fitting tribute to Connor and Saskia.

Ah, as I press 'submit' I see I have been beaten by SteviedTT expressing the same sentiment.


----------



## rustyintegrale

SteviedTT said:


> I think the best thing to do with the excess monies is to make donations to Saskia and Connor's families chosen charities. That's what I thought the collections were for, not for the members of this forum to congratulate themselves every year in Saskia and Connors memory :?


I take your point guys. It's not up to any of us apart from the families. It's all down to them.

Let's not get embroiled in discussion about what happens to the money. Our job is only to help raise it :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT

rustyintegrale said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing to do with the excess monies is to make donations to Saskia and Connor's families chosen charities. That's what I thought the collections were for, not for the members of this forum to congratulate themselves every year in Saskia and Connors memory :?
> 
> 
> 
> I take your point guys. It's not up to any of us apart from the families. It's all down to them.
> 
> Let's not get embroiled in discussion about what happens to the money. Our job is only to help raise it :wink:
Click to expand...

Here, here


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay, back on track...


----------



## Matt B

Donation sent.

Matt B and Rachel. Our thoughts are with both families x


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> How about a trophy for the annual concours? Maybe the Connor Saskia Memorial Trophy...
> 
> That way they will be remembered annually... :wink:


I tink we ought to leave it to the families to decide

[donation sent last night]


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a trophy for the annual concours? Maybe the Connor Saskia Memorial Trophy...
> 
> That way they will be remembered annually... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I tink we ought to leave it to the families to decide
> 
> [donation sent last night]
Click to expand...

Yeah I think we're all agreed on that Dani. 

The trophy suggestion was really made as a memorial thing but funded by the TTOC and/or entry fees to a 'car of the day' competition. Just a way of possibly keeping contributions to their chosen charities (or whoever they donate the money to) alive.  It's all just 'thinking aloud' I guess.

Thanks for adding to the fund!

Rich


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Last thing on the this trophy thing then. 
I have PM'd a couple of folks who misunderstood where the funds would come from and after explaining it would be a TTOC cheque all is now fine.
So, back to the important bit.

The pot and I think that when we get to £500:00 it will be time for Abba?


----------



## SAVTT240

Donation just made from Sav & family, have added an extra 0.12p to round off as well 

SAV....


----------



## SteviedTT

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Last thing on the this trophy thing then.
> I have PM'd a couple of folks who misunderstood where the funds would come from and after explaining it would be a TTOC cheque all is now fine.
> So, back to the important bit.
> 
> The pot and I think that when we get to £500:00 it will be time for Abba?


Thanks for clearing that up Phil, but I must strongly disagree with £500 to hear ABBA. The amount shouldn't be less than £1,000,000,000 before ABBA is posted :lol:


----------



## phope

Running total of all amounts received so far

I'm keeping a list of who donated what 

*£386*


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT4PJ said:


> The pot and I think that when we get to £500:00 it will be time for Abba?


I tell you what Phil, you make it up to £500 and it'll be up regardless of what Stevie Irish says... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Matt B said:


> Donation sent.
> 
> Matt B and Rachel. Our thoughts are with both families x


Nice one Matty...

Oh and Rachel


----------



## rustyintegrale

SAVTT240 said:


> Donation just made from Sav & family, have added an extra 0.12p to round off as well
> 
> SAV....


Nice Sav, you're a true gentleman. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Time for a bit of this then... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Would anyone who's donated like to add a link to their sig strip?



Code:


PLEASE DONATE TO THE CONNOR AND SASKIA FUND [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189690][color=#FF0000]HERE[/color][/url], THANKS!


----------



## TT4PJ

rustyintegrale said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and I think that when we get to £500:00 it will be time for Abba?
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what Phil, you make it up to £500 and it'll be up regardless of what Stevie Irish says... :lol:
Click to expand...

Hiya,
You guys make it to £450:00 and then I will get to hear Abba with my extra £50:00. 
Your turn then.


----------



## SteviedTT

rustyintegrale said:


> Would anyone who's donated like to add a link to their sig strip?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PLEASE DONATE TO THE CONNOR AND SASKIA FUND [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189690][color=#FF0000]HERE[/color][/url], THANKS!


Done


----------



## rustyintegrale

SteviedTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone who's donated like to add a link to their sig strip?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PLEASE DONATE TO THE CONNOR AND SASKIA FUND [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189690][color=#FF0000]HERE[/color][/url], THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Great! We can fix it mate! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT4PJ said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and I think that when we get to £500:00 it will be time for Abba?
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what Phil, you make it up to £500 and it'll be up regardless of what Stevie Irish says... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> You guys make it to £450:00 and then I will get to hear Abba with my extra £50:00.
> Your turn then.
Click to expand...

Phil, I'd love to mate, but I'm currently in the world of the unemployed. :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT

Embed an ABBA vid and I'm removing it again though :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

How about a bit of Python?

There is a song in it and still bloody funny... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

wow guys n gals...........this is just unbelievable from what i started fri night. rich & steve i let u guys down by not being on.
had to sort an urgent work prob out so have been away. didnt need me did ya lol.

so what target we going for? has to be in excess of £700 i feel.
regarding trophy, i think a national TT event in the two kids names is a flippin fantastic idea.

what we at phope m8ee

edited due to rollokin over the word fcuk hehe


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> wow guys n gals...........this is just unbelievable from what i started fri night. rich & steve i let u guys down by not being on.
> had to sort an urgent work prob out so have been away. didnt need me did ya lol.
> 
> so what target we going for? has to be in excess of £700 i feel.
> regarding trophy, i think a national TT event in the two kids names is a fuckin fantastic idea.
> 
> what we at phope m8ee


Team effort buddy [smiley=gossip.gif] Didn't want to steal your thread but felt it needed a bit of 'promotion' while you were at the pub... :lol:

Doing well innit?


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow guys n gals...........this is just unbelievable from what i started fri night. rich & steve i let u guys down by not being on.
> had to sort an urgent work prob out so have been away. didnt need me did ya lol.
> 
> so what target we going for? has to be in excess of £700 i feel.
> regarding trophy, i think a national TT event in the two kids names is a fuckin fantastic idea.
> 
> what we at phope m8ee
> 
> 
> 
> Team effort buddy [smiley=gossip.gif] Didn't want to steal your thread but felt it needed a bit of 'promotion' while you were at the pub... :lol:
> 
> Doing well innit?
Click to expand...

nah uve been doin well rich...............pub i wish m8ee, had as complete gate system failure ive had to re-wire alone.

sure we can do better tho as a forum............just out of intrest has Nem and admin chucked in as yet???
them buggers are loaded...............dotti, kim..........charlie??? aint seen sod all of him as yet


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## Gazzer

if it doesnt hit £500 i'll make it up, wd phope


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> if it doesnt hit £500 i'll make it up, wd phope


Abba fan huh?! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesnt hit £500 i'll make it up, wd phope
> 
> 
> 
> Abba fan huh?! :lol:
Click to expand...

coff rich lol.......just want it to hit the £500

soul man here........jackie wilson etc etc, anyway back to it..........................cmon ya tight sods that havnt coffed up a couple of squid yet. we can send these two families a fantastic message of warmth from us all.


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> sure we can do better tho as a forum............just out of intrest has Nem and admin chucked in as yet???
> them buggers are loaded...............dotti, kim..........charlie??? aint seen sod all of him as yet


Dunno mate. Mr Phope could no doubt share that info with you. A lot seems to have been donated without a post so who knows?

When did you intend ending this? We need to set a challenge to beat... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure we can do better tho as a forum............just out of intrest has Nem and admin chucked in as yet???
> them buggers are loaded...............dotti, kim..........charlie??? aint seen sod all of him as yet
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno mate. Mr Phope could no doubt share that info with you. A lot seems to have been donated without a post so who knows?
> 
> When did you intend ending this? We need to set a challenge to beat... :wink:
Click to expand...

well lets be honest the wreaths need to be there for funerals i would assume. tho think we would be l8 for poor saskia's.

if admin did as i asked and done the mass message, we'd be cooking on gas by now. not even a pm to say sozz gazz cant do that.
did get a pm to say can you remove a swear word tho lol................(mass post nowt, swear and bingo)

COME ON NEM open ya wallet ya tight git and show us u have more than a big booty


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> soul man here........jackie wilson etc etc,


One for you then mate. :wink: Let's get the figure higher and higher guys...


----------



## Wallsendmag

We know who's donated ,not everyone wants to shout about it.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
I will message the TTOC direct and see if we can obtain a few more funds.


----------



## Gazzer

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I will message the TTOC direct and see if we can obtain a few more funds.


YOOOOOOO, TOP MAN........thanks for the help.


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> We know who's donated ,not everyone wants to shout about it.


and i fully agree.........some peeps just give and walk, some give and help afterwards.
mass pm wud be a big help!! (button push it) roger roger......over and out


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys, let's not forget why we're doing this! 

Nothing else matters. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> Guys, let's not forget why we're doing this!
> 
> Nothing else matters. :wink:


rich, i wouldnt ley anything else interupt this venue m8ee. those families are all that matter!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, let's not forget why we're doing this!
> 
> Nothing else matters. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> rich, i wouldnt ley anything else interupt this venue m8ee. those families are all that matter!!!!
Click to expand...

I know mate. :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya, 
Had a thought. The dealership that my TTS came from (Swindon Audi) Were also at the ADI day that Connor came to visit for his TT ride. I will give them a ring tomorrow and see if they would like to chip in to the fund.
You never know.


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Had a thought. The dealership that my TTS came from (Swindon Audi) Were also at the ADI day that Connor came to visit for his TT ride. I will give them a ring tomorrow and see if they would like to chip in to the fund.
> You never know.


Good plan Phil. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Had a thought. The dealership that my TTS came from (Swindon Audi) Were also at the ADI day that Connor came to visit for his TT ride. I will give them a ring tomorrow and see if they would like to chip in to the fund.
> You never know.


top man phil, thank you


----------



## rustyintegrale

Time to reflect the mood methinks. 






C'mon my little cherubs. Donating a mere florin (or today's equivalent) won't damage your bank balance, but it might save you from bruises in the undercarriage department that will clearly hurt a lot more than the loss of the coinage... :roll:

Please give generously and start your new week with a splendid feeling of generous achievement...


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## [email protected]

Gary

£50 just sent. Its a good cause.

Dean


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## rustyintegrale

[email protected] said:


> Gary
> 
> £50 just sent. Its a good cause.
> 
> Dean


Take an interwebby hug mate. 

You just laid down the gauntlet for all the other traders. Well done buddy! 

£60 to go until Abba! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phope

Running total of all amounts received so far

I'm keeping a list of who donated what 

*£453.50*


----------



## rustyintegrale

phope said:


> Running total of all amounts received so far
> 
> I'm keeping a list of who donated what
> 
> *£441*


As you're posting Blue Peter stuff and as a thank you to everyone who has donated so far. Imagine being a child and seeing this live! I wet myself! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jeez...

£50 until Abba... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Only just seen the thread as not on here at all at the weekend.

Gaz I have just donated your £20 and added mine to it and sent it over.

Another great cause, do bare in mind that a lot of people have already donated to the previous appeal for Connor and with gifts as well as money -in spite of this the amount raised so far is fantastic 

Charlie


----------



## brittan

I had some work done on my car last year by APS so I sent Ed an email asking if he would like to make a donation.

I've just had this reply:

Hello Brian,

yes indeed I do remember, a very sad situation in both cases.

I have made a payment of £200 to the Paypal account on the forum thread. Would you mind updating the thread to say we have made a donation as I don't seem to be able to log in for some reason.

Many thanks.

Best regards,

Ed Jackson
Director

APS & APS Shop 
Five Years Of Award Winning Service 

Ed, very many thanks for that most generous contribution. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

brittan said:


> Ed, very many thanks for that most generous contribution. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Nice one Brian and Ed, that is fantastic mate! Big thanks to you, Andy and Nathan!


----------



## A3DFU

> Hello Brian,
> 
> yes indeed I do remember, a very sad situation in both cases.
> 
> I have made a payment of £200 to the Paypal account on the forum thread. Would you mind updating the thread to say we have made a donation as I don't seem to be able to log in for some reason.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ed Jackson
> Director
> 
> APS & APS Shop
> Five Years Of Award Winning Service


Many thanks for your generous donation, Ed


----------



## SAVTT240

WOW     Thats amazing from ED & the crew at APS - not only great service but such a generous donation as well - Big thumbs up to APS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 

Maybe someone should e-mail a couple of the other garages - Awesome, tt shop etc maybe they could make a donation as well ??


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## rustyintegrale

phope said:


> Donations currently stand at
> 
> *£683.50*


Fantastic!  I suppose it's close to time for Abba... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well this to be going along with... :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
OK, When the fund gets to £700:00 then it has to be Abba time. Enough of these rap singing chaps!


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> OK, When the fund gets to £700:00 then it has to be Abba time. Enough of these rap singing chaps!


Not long now Phil, get your glitter and platform boots on you old glamour puss! :lol:


----------



## phope

Edit


----------



## wul

whos this abba you lot keep on about :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

[email protected] said:


> Gary
> 
> £50 just sent. Its a good cause.
> 
> Dean


dean, you are a gentleman sir........ty for supporting. 
all else forgotton as far as i am concerned, hope the business goes well.


----------



## Gazzer

brittan said:


> I had some work done on my car last year by APS so I sent Ed an email asking if he would like to make a donation.
> 
> I've just had this reply:
> 
> Hello Brian,
> 
> yes indeed I do remember, a very sad situation in both cases.
> 
> I have made a payment of £200 to the Paypal account on the forum thread. Would you mind updating the thread to say we have made a donation as I don't seem to be able to log in for some reason.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ed Jackson
> Director
> 
> APS & APS Shop
> Five Years Of Award Winning Service
> 
> Ed, very many thanks for that most generous contribution. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


OMG........please thank that man soo much from us all. its amazing how things like this bring out the best in us all.


----------



## triplefan

Donation sent


----------



## rustyintegrale

Somebody make it up to £700, I want to eat my supper! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

phope, the addons so far m8ee if ure still about?

next 
Q who on admin will take control of funds and talk to the parents for wishes?
Q who will sort wreaths out, as per families wishes.
can someone sort a page out where we can all send a private message that can maybe be printed into a massive card.


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> Somebody make it up to £700, I want to eat my supper! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


FFS eat, it's over £700 now :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

With andy's donation it's gotta be Abba time... he wouldn't donate less than a tenner would he?!


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> With andy's donation it's gotta be Abba time...


I demand a refund :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> With andy's donation it's gotta be Abba time...
> 
> 
> 
> I demand a refund :twisted:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: me too... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> With andy's donation it's gotta be Abba time... he wouldn't donate less than a tenner would he?!


stop cringin rich lol................just saw u on webcam boogyin around front room.

ok.........you know i aint gonna back down now........after 1k guys n gals. and thats a flippin fantastic amount to aim for.
keep it up rich, ure top dog m8ee owe u a few beers


----------



## Gazzer

phope said:


> Donations currently stand at
> 
> *£713.50*
> 
> Gary...you have PM


k m8


----------



## Gazzer

ok guys n gals we have till 9pm tomozz till the donastions link closes.............CMON HELP US OUT HERE, please
gazz


----------



## GlasgowEd

Donation Sent


----------



## phope

Donations currently stand at

*£723.50*

*The collection will be closing at 9pm on Tuesday 11th January

This is to allow time to disburse the money in accordance with the wishes of both families.*


----------



## Gazzer

phope said:


> Donations currently stand at
> 
> *£723.50*
> 
> *The collection will be closing at 9pm on Tuesday 11th January
> 
> This is to allow time to disburse the money in accordance with the wishes of both families.*


phope is that including the £200 by aps?


----------



## phope

yup


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Spoke to Mike Hewitt at Swindon Audi who I ordered my TTS with today about the collection and he has sent a donation.


----------



## Gazzer

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Spoke to Mike Hewitt at Swindon Audi who I ordered my TTS with today about the collection and he has sent a donation.


thanks phil, and thank the agent also m8ee


----------



## TT51

Donation just sent Gaz mucker should have hassled me I nearly forgot 

Over £700 so far this forum rocks [smiley=dude.gif]

Neil


----------



## Gazzer

thanks Neil and to every kind hearted person that gave to this fund.......you are all stars in my book, and i hope life repays this to in in kind over the coming years.

i dont know if we will hit the 1k target guys n gals, i have had a pm and believe TTF & TTOC will be putting in there donations once the 9pm limit is called and over.

to the parents, of Saskia & connor........pat & i send you all our love and be strong in the coming months and years as you learn to lock all of what has happened into your hearts and start to rebuild your lives one day at a time. xxx


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> to the parents, of Saskia & connor........pat & i send you all our love and be strong in the coming months and years as you learn to lock all of what has happened into your hearts and start to rebuild your lives one day at a time. xxx


Nice words Gary; my thoughts are the same


----------



## aidb

Monies sent. God bless you Conner.


----------



## phope

Ladies and gentlemen.

Give me a few minutes to tally up the final donations...


----------



## SteviedTT

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## wallstreet

phope said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Give me a few minutes to tally up the final donations...


Hope I got in on time! I just read this a few mins before 9pm!!


----------



## phope

Ladies & gentlemen...

On behalf of the TTOC and TT Forum, I would like to say a big *THANK YOU*

The total gross donations to the Paypal fund were *£822.35*

From our own club funds, TTOC is rounding this up to *£1000*

TTOC will be in contact with both Paul (Naughtty) and Sarah, Connor's aunt to make sure the funds get to their nominated charities

I'll report back with some details on the charities that will benefit


----------



## rustyintegrale

Fantastic! Well done everyone!


----------



## SteviedTT

Absolutely fantastic, well done everyone concerned


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Thanks to all on this thread.


----------



## phope

wallstreet said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Give me a few minutes to tally up the final donations...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I got in on time! I just read this a few mins before 9pm!!
Click to expand...

You sure did bud


----------



## wul

wowsers    brilliant people,simply amazing


----------



## Hark

Really impressed.


----------



## Gazzer

thanks guys n gals............really showed what could be done if we worked together. appologies to admin and ty for giving me some leway to promote this on just about every topic going lol.

well u all done it & hit 1k sod the language WELL flippin DONE to you all !!!!
gazz


----------



## NaughTTy

I am totally overwhelmed by this - just completely gobsmacked by the support shown by so many here. Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed and especially to Gaz for starting the thread and all those that worked so hard to keep it active. We really are very grateful, as I'm sure the charities will be as well - they will all be made aware of how and where the money was raised 

I'll be speaking to Peter about sorting out the money but thought I would add here where it will all end up. Initially we are setting up a memorial fund in Saskia's name and the proceeds of this will be split between four main organisations. All of these have been an enormous help throughout Saskia's life and will continue to be a big part of our family's future:

Sense - The deafblind organisation who helped us fight the education system and local government as well as hosting family fun-days.

The Pepper Foundation whose nurses gave respite care so that we had time to breath occasionally.

Young Deaf Activities - a local group who originally taught us to sign, then helped Saskia and us have a fairly busy social calendar and where we have made a lot of friends.

Research into mitochondrial diseases at the Institute of Child Health who are behind Great Ormond Street Hospital. Specifically for the team that originally diagnosed Saskia's very rare disorder and have looked after her all her life.

Thanks so much again for all of your efforts. Amazing!

Paul, Ella & Kaya


----------



## Charlie

Absolutely amazing .... what a fantastic place this forum is 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer

any pics of floral tributes yet? just askin as i am sure they were amazing and deserve a full show


----------



## NaughTTy

gazzer1964 said:


> any pics of floral tributes yet? just askin as i am sure they were amazing and deserve a full show


No floral tribute here I'm afraid Gaz as all the money has gone to the funeral directors who are splitting all the money they have received between the four causes I mentioned earlier in the thread. All four organistaions are being made aware of where this money has come from so I'm hoping to get some response from them sometime. The money isn't being split for another couple of weeks but I'll let you know if I here anything 

Has anyone heard from Connor's family? I really hope they have felt as comforted by the support of people here as we have


----------



## Gazzer

NaughTTy said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any pics of floral tributes yet? just askin as i am sure they were amazing and deserve a full show
> 
> 
> 
> No floral tribute here I'm afraid Gaz as all the money has gone to the funeral directors who are splitting all the money they have received between the four causes I mentioned earlier in the thread. All four organistaions are being made aware of where this money has come from so I'm hoping to get some response from them sometime. The money isn't being split for another couple of weeks but I'll let you know if I here anything
> 
> Has anyone heard from Connor's family? I really hope they have felt as comforted by the support of people here as we have
Click to expand...

hiya m8ee, havnt heard anything from the connor side tbh..........phope u heard owt m8 on there side.
hard to ask as you never know how any given family is coping with the situation from their side.

watched my best m8 die of pancreatic cancer over 2.5 yrs and it was hard to hold back at times. we took them away on hol all free and then sent them all as a family away in his last year. bloody quinny was the best surrogate father a guy could have and never ceased in tellin me off if i was wrong. (training me for the future years i know)


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Had a PM from Sarah today to say how very touched both she and Connors mom Jenny have been with the thoughts posted and the funds that has been collected by folks on the forum.
Jenny and Sarah will give a bit of thought to where the funds will be donated to and then let us know the outcome.
I think at the moment things are a little.... Well you know.
Some lighter news from this is if I may say that is that both Jenny and Sarah are going to take part in the race for life in memory of Connor in June and I am sure we all will wish them the very best.

Jenny and Sarah... Good on you as I am sure Connor would be very proud of you both.


----------



## SteviedTT

TT4PJ said:


> ....... Jenny and Sarah are going to take part in the race for life in memory of Connor in June and I am sure we all will wish them the very best.
> 
> Jenny and Sarah... Good on you as I am sure Connor would be very proud of you both.


Tell them both to come on here Phill, where I'm sure they'll collect a large portion of their sponsorship :wink: 
I've got £60 with their name on it.


----------



## Gazzer

SteviedTT said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... Jenny and Sarah are going to take part in the race for life in memory of Connor in June and I am sure we all will wish them the very best.
> 
> Jenny and Sarah... Good on you as I am sure Connor would be very proud of you both.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them both to come on here Phill, where I'm sure they'll collect a large portion of their sponsorship :wink:
> I've got £60 with their name on it.
Click to expand...

i'll match that steve.........fair shout on them both after what they have been through. god bless ya both
pat & gazz


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
So, £120:00 so far. Think I need to chip in to the pot then so I will make it a round figure with £80:00.
£200:00 is looking good at this early stage guys. 
Gazz you have a PM.


----------



## Gazzer

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> So, £120:00 so far. Think I need to chip in to the pot then so I will make it a round figure with £80:00.
> £200:00 is looking good at this early stage guys.
> Gazz you have a PM.


pm responded too


----------

